# how to jack up a brute?



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

I got a new Jack for Christmas. It's one of those ATV ones. i've never used one before but it all seemed pretty simple... well putting it under the brute it doesn't seem like it has enough surface area to handle a bike this big. i did a search and everyone seems to just say "yeah i stick it in the middle and jack it up." and they recomend the very jack that i recieved. a lot of the posts sound like they work on it while it's jacked on the lift with no mention of stands. 

When i jacked the bike in the air it seems REALLY unstable. i wouldn't want to turn a screw let alone add any time of force to it. 

and about jack stands, where are the correct points? with all the plastic skid plates in the way i'm not sure where i should put them. on a car there is specific points marked in the manual. but i couldnt find anything on the BF. 

here some pics. Am i doing things right?


----------



## fatkidkustomz (Aug 27, 2011)

A jack like that and a short piece of railroad timber is what I usually pick my Brute up with. I usually throw a strap or two on it to the jack to make sure it doesn't fall off. Where and if I strap it depends on what I'm doing to it. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## browningbuck225 (Sep 11, 2013)

Just get some 4x4 post cut down to about 2 feet or so and bolt them to the jack.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I would only jack up one end at a time with that jack. The contact surfaces are too small to make it very stable. You Gould try adding a couple of pieces of 2x6s bolted to the lift pad. You know to make it wider. But it's only gonna be as stable as the jack base is any way. 
That said, I have balanced my brute on a regular floor jack with all wheels up and in gear while testing my 4x4. So as long as your careful, it'll work. 
And no, there are no specific places for jack stands either. I make sure I put them under the frame though. Never under an a arm.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

i think i have some fence post around the house somewhere... that'll work... thanks.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Full aluminum skids make a big difference in stability too.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Last time I had mine in the air I used 4 jack stands. One on each corner of the actual frame. Worked great!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

I personally like using a lift


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

How you got that thing strapped?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## gav09 (Feb 1, 2012)

I use either the 2 post lift under the frame or a forklift.


----------



## Audible Silence (Nov 5, 2013)

DaveMK1 said:


> How you got that thing strapped?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.



it looks like he is lifting it by the racks...


----------



## Wfolsom (Oct 2, 2012)

Ya I used the racks an used big vise grips to hold the lift arms under the racks just incase one slipped out


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

I always have to do a couple of 2x4 and a piece of plywood on mine.


----------

